# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  chung cu an binh city vượt tiến độ - quý khách cạnh tranh tìm

## newhomes

An Bình City - an lành hạnh phúc. Sau hơn 04 tháng rầm rộ thi công, đến giữa tháng 12.2016 cả 8 toà căn hộ dự án An Bình City đều đang vượt tiến độ, trong đó tòa A7 đã lên sàn tầng 17, tòa A1 đã lên sàn tầng 15 và tòa A8 đang thi công tầng 14.
Được khởi công năm 2016, An Bình City là dự án cuối cùng được triển khai xây dựng trong lòng KĐT Thành Phố Giao Lưu rộng 95ha. Sau khi hoàn thành, An Bình City sẽ chính thức hoàn thiện và khép kín hệ thống cơ sở hạ tầng trong toàn KĐT.
Cả 8 tòa căn hộ An Bình City đều vượt tiến độ thi công
hiện giờ cả 8 toà căn hộ An Bình City đang được khẩn trương thi công và vượt tiến độ. Theo dự định, cuối tháng 12, 3 tòa A1, A8, A7 sẽ xây xong sàn tầng 12, ngoài ra thực tiễn đến giữa tháng 12 tòa A1 đã lên sàn tầng 15, tòa A8 đang thi công đến tầng 14 và tòa A7 lên sàn tầng 17. mang tốc độ thi công hiện nay, dự định mỗi tuần các tòa sẽ lên thêm một tầng.
Toàn cảnh dự án An Bình City
Sau khi đi vào hoạt động, An Bình City cùng KĐT tỉnh thành Giao Lưu sẽ là KĐT kiểu mẫu phía Tây Hà Nội sở hữu không gian xanh cộng hệ thống dịch vụ cao cấp, đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu của cư dân.

An Bình City có hồ điều hòa to nhất nội đô
hiện tại phần cơ sở cơ sở vật chất và nhiều tiện ích đã hoàn thiện như: hồ điều hòa 15ha, hệ thống cây xanh, các con phố dạo bộ, hệ thống siêu thị, trường mẫu giáo, khu vui chơi ngoài trời…. tuy nhiên, 2 bể bơi ngoài trời công nghệ Đức, 2 khu vui chơi con nhỏ nội khu tiên tiến, hai quảng trường rộng hơn 2 nghìn m2 cộng 50 luôn tiện ích thiết thực khác cũng sẽ được triển khai chỉ mất khoảng đến.
Căn hộ A2 – An Bình City mang diện tích linh hoạt từ 74.3 m2 đến 114.5 m2
với giá thành hợp lý nhất thị phần, chỉ trong khoảng hai tỉ đồng/ căn 2 phòng ngủ và hai,3 tỉ đồng/căn hộ 3 phòng ngủ, chỉ sau khoảng sắp 3 tháng chính thức Giới thiệu và ra mắt, đã có hơn 850 căn hộ An Bình City được đăng kí đặt mua. vị trí chung cư an bình city phạm văn đồng

----------

